# Please critique enclosure plans



## Donnie25 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi everyone, this will be my first time building something like this. Still in the planning stages, but I did a quick drawing(you'll be able to tell quickly that I'm quite the artist). I just have the basics down, still need to decide which and where to put the UVA and UVB bulbs, can you guys suggest a brand to use for those? not sure what I'm doing with the door, what tends to work the best? I will have the mistking hygrostat set to mist both sides of the cage whenever humidity drops to a certain point. Anyway, anything you can comment on would be appreciated! If im missing something please let me know.


----------

